# 5 - 6 - 8 WT



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a 5wt TFO set up. Want to get something that will handle bigger river fish. Which weight should i go with?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I have an 8 wt for steelhead, carp, and big bass. And a 6 wt for river smallies. Throwing big streamers I use the 8. Standard woolly bugger type streamers I'll use the 6.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I felt the seven weight was an all round flyrod for the fishing you are describing. A tad overkill on some bass but great for steelhead as well as carp and sheephead.


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

Since you already have a 5wt, I would recommend an 8wt for the next size up. I've got one of each and it handles everything from small trout flies to large streamers for bass. Also 8wt is great for steelies.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a suggestion,if you are mainly catch and release than I would go heavier so you don't exhaust the fish to a point of no return.This is from experience on steelhead,went to a 9wt. and the survival rate went up.Obviously more fun lighter but it is what it is.Great question. Just my opinion.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I think i'll be looking at a 8wt.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a 4, 6, and 7. I almost never use 6 anymore, might sell it. 
Love the 7 for Smallies (I overweight to a 8 wt line, helps significantly with tossing those heavier flys).
Im sure a lot of people will scoff at this , but I use a 5/6 wt rated reel (loaded with 8wt line) on my 7 Wt Rod. I own a moderetly priced 7/8wt reel, but to me its just to heavy, and my 5/6wt reel holds 100 yrds of backing and 90 ft of 8wt WF line no problem at half the weight.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> I felt the seven weight was an all round flyrod for the fishing you are describing. A tad overkill on some bass but great for steelhead as well as carp and sheephead.


Can I ask how you catch sheepshead on a fly? I would love to do that


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Catch them on Erie using streamer's when suspended in deeper water (walleye too), dark colored woolly buggers or other bulky pattern's dragged along the bottom when they are in the shallower water. You can cheat if you use a crawler attractant.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

My buddy calls me crazy but I love catching sheepshead....


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Shortdrift, 
I've been wanting to have success catching erie fish for years and keep a fast 7wt in the boat. what size hooks or flies do you have success with? I'm thinking my 1.5 inch buggers are just not big enough and my clausers and decievers haven't got it done on a full sinktip line.
Thankyou,
Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Can I ask how you catch sheepshead on a fly? I would love to do that


I catch several sheepshead a year mostly on bugger patterns, they are fun for a minute or two but then you have to unhook them. For the record I'd also get the 7wt. My 6 and 8 wt very rarely come out. My 5wt and 7wt get the most use. 7wt 10ft works great for steelhead or windy conditions on a larger reservoir. My 5wt usually for small river trout or smallies. I had the 8 wt for several years before getting the 7wt and don't regret moving to the 7.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know about suspended out on a boat , but bring your fly rod to any Lake Erie beach before dusk tie during the summertime and tie on just about anything with a little flash and have yourself a ball catching White bass, honestly I think its about the most fun you can have with a fly rod.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

normd said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think i'll be looking at a 8wt.


An 8 wt is a little heavy for most use in Ohio, but it is almost standard issue for the Gulf coast for reds & specks, if you spend any time in Fla or over my way in Texas. It'll work for steelhead as well. Also, on a windy day, no one I know complains about having too much rod!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Deeper water in a boat with a full sink is a blast! Just have to be patient to get the line down. Also, it wouldn't hurt to practice casting with a sink line before taking others on the boat with you. A clouser in the ear is no fun!


----------

